# I bought another Ruger.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this LCP II, to go along with my pocket pistol carry rotation of my original LCP, and RM380.








I shot it yesterday, ran six magazines through it, with two different JHP profiles, and two different FMJ bullet profiles, all mixed and matched in each magazine at random.

I have to say at thirty feet, this is one accurate little pistol! I was shooting at clays tossed around against the dirt berm. After three shots to get accustomed to the sight alignment, I was nailing everything...no exaggerations either.

It ran all ammo types 100%, and was equally accurate with each. It is certainly more stationary, in the hand, than my Generation 1 LCP is, and the slide locks back when the mag is empty...handy.

I am very happy with this little blaster, and recommend it!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

You do realize that Rugers are a disease and the only treatment is to buy another Ruger.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> You do realize that Rugers are a disease and the only treatment is to buy another Ruger.


Yup, sure are....I have 5 now.


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

Yep, and there is no cure for it.


----------



## Dangerous Dan (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm fixing to buy a Ruger 1771


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I have an LCP ll as my pocket carry in a Sticky Holster. I love the gun and as a member of the 300th Parallel club it fits nicely with no print in my Carhartt jeans or shorts. If I leave the house, it goes too.


----------

